# Look for immigration services in Monterrey.



## afyzgh (7 mo ago)

Hello everyone. 
My name is William, living in Texas, the US.
For some reason, I need to stay in Mexico for a while, probably over half a year. I am applying for a temporary resident visa and I will fly to Monterrey in late July. I don't know how to get the temporary resident card in Monterrey. Anyone knows some local person or business who can provide guide or middleman services? Please let me know. I really appreciate.


----------



## sw156xa (Jun 23, 2020)

William,

If you already have a residency visa in your passport, and need to exchange it for a residency card, the following article is all you need. You can do this by yourself.









Exchanging a Mexico Residency Visa for a Card


When your Mexico residency application is granted, a visa sticker is placed in your passport. This sticker needs to be exchanged for a residency card in Mexico.



www.mexperience.com


----------



## afyzgh (7 mo ago)

sw156xa said:


> William,
> 
> If you already have a residency visa in your passport, and need to exchange it for a residency card, the following article is all you need. You can do this by yourself.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know. But I have to leave very soon because of some family reason and then go back to Mexico several weeks later. So I want to get the card during this trip. If I am not able to, I need to go to the consulate to get the visa again. So I wonder if someone local who is very familiar with this process to guide me to complete it very soon.


----------



## sw156xa (Jun 23, 2020)

Certain IMN offices will complete the process in one day, while others will not. Since I do not live in Monterrey, I do not know how long the IMN office there will take to give you your residency card.

I would call the office directly and ask how long they will process the residency visa.

The office in my state was processing residency cards the same day, so as a last resort, you could go there to get yours.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

The old-style offices that took multiple weeks to process it had a process where you could fill out additional paperwork to apply for permission to leave the country while your residency card was in progress.

Of course it required extra paperwork, probably an extra fee, separate approval, and didn't happen in a day. Because This is Mexico. But it _was _possible. 

Theoretically. Never heard of anyone who did it.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> The old-style offices that took multiple weeks to process it had a process where you could fill out additional paperwork to apply for permission to leave the country while your residency card was in progress.
> 
> Of course it required extra paperwork, probably an extra fee, separate approval, and didn't happen in a day. Because This is Mexico. But it _was _possible.
> 
> Theoretically. Never heard of anyone who did it.


Looks like that ability still exists today.
https://www.inm.gob.mx/gobmx/word/index.php/tramites/permiso/

I downloaded the .pdf and let Microsoft Word translate it. Looks like the associated cost is 484 pesos and the permission to leave is good for 60 days.


----------

